# استخدام طاقة الرياح (هل هي ممكن بهذه الطريقة) ... ارجو المشاركة



## اسامة عبابنة (25 سبتمبر 2008)

اخواني الاعزاء في هذا الملتقى الرائع
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى .... واقول ذلك بكل اسف .... لانني وجدت هذا المنتدى واحببتة واحببت المواضيع الموجودة فية:75:.
اخواني انا لا مهندس ولا علاقة لي بالكهرباء والهندسة سوى حبي وتعلقي بها كهواية اعشقها:19:

طبعا انا اسف للاطالة عليكم .. :56: ... ولندخل في صلب الموضوع:

منذ فترة وانا افكر في الوصول الى طريقة لانتاج طاقة كهربائية من اي طاقة اخرى مجانية وخصوصا انني اعيش في الاردن ومنطقتنا العربية والحمد للة متاح فيها استخدام هذه الطاقة لانها متوفرة وبشدة
فكرت بالطاقة الشمسية ...... ولكن فكرتي فشلت .... قبل ان افكر بها وذلك لتكلفتها العالية
والفكرة التي ببالي الان ومنذ عدة شهور هي استخدام طاقة الرياح والتي هي متوفرة بشكل كبير في منطقة سكني ...
ومشروعي كالاتي :73: :73: :73:
ان استخدم مروحة سيارة ومولد (دينمو) سيارة وبطاريه سيارة عدد 2 
والالية هي ان اربط المروحة بالمولد عن طريق عمود ثم وضع امتداد للعمود هذا ويتم ربط قطعة بلاستيكية علية من الخلف تكون وضيفتها هي تحريك المروحة باتجاة الرياح ويكون المولد مربوط مع بطارية سيارة او اثنتان ليتم شحنها ومن ثم سحب الكهرباء من البطارية الى المنزل لاستخدامها

وهذه الصورة ربما توضح الفكرة:






ولكن المشاكل اللتي اتصور انها ستحصلهي
اولا : هل لعدد دورات المروحة علاقة في فولتية الكهرباء التي سيتم انتاجها من المولد يعني كلما تزيد الدورات تزيد الفولتية وربما تصل الى اكثر من 14 فولت وبالتالي يتعطل المولد؟؟؟ او اي مشكلة اخرى تتعلق بالامر
ثانيا: انا افكر باستخدام بطاريتان للعملية فهل بطارية تكفي ام الاثنتان ضروريتان ام ماذا؟؟؟
ثالثا : اهم شيئ عندي في استخدام الكهرباء الناتجة هو الحصول على مدفأة ( اي الحصول على طاقة حرارية) بشرط ان يكون حلا عمليا ... وليس تدفئة لمدة بسيطة ثم انقطاع وهكذا ....فهل هذا ممكن 
رابعا : هل يجب ان يكون دوران المولد باتجاة واحد لانتاج الكهرباء ام ممكن ان تتولد الطاقة الكهربائية بغض النظر عن اتجاة الدوران (مع عقارب الساعة او عكسها)
خامسا : بالنسبة لالية توصيل البطاريتين معا ( فانا لا اعرف معنى (بالتوازي وبالتتالي) ولكن حسب الرسم ان اربط الموجب من البطارية الاولى مع السالب في البطارية الثانية ... وهكذا فهل هذا صحيح يا رعاكم الله

بالنسبة لعدد دورات المروحة فكرت بان ازيد عدد دورات المولد عن طريق استخدام مسننات حركة واحد كبير وعدد اسنانة كثير مرتبط بالمروحة والاخر صغير بعدد اسنان قليلة مرتبط بالمولد وبالتالي فكل دورة للمروحة ممكن ان تؤدي الى عشرات الدورات للمولد..... فهل هو حل عملي؟؟؟ وهذه صورة تبين الفكرة





اذا كان لدى احدكم فكرة افضل ارجو ان لا يبخل علي
اخواني اشكركم سواء شاركتو معي ام لا ....سواء تمت اجابتي ام لا 
فاللذي قراته خلال اليومين السابقين يحتم علي ان اشكركم جميعا على ما استفدة وجزاكم الله الف الف خير
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## jassim78 (26 سبتمبر 2008)

فكرة ممتازة


----------



## اسامة عبابنة (26 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز جاسم
اشكرك لمرورك ولكن اريد تقييم الموضوع وهل الفكرة عملية ام لا والاجابة على الاستفسارات
اخواني الكرام .... انا هاوي وليس متمرس ارجو منكم تقييم الموضوع وتفقيطة


----------



## مراد بو معراف (27 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى اسامة . هدا المخطط صحيح ولكن الفكرة غير كاملة لان معلوماتك عن مولد السيارة (دينامو) ناقصة . الدينامو لا يمكنه توليد الكهرباء دون تحريض . اى يجب تحريضه من نفس البطارية باستعمال (ريجلتار) وهو عنصر كهربائى يربط بين البطارية و الدينامو . و عند تحريض الدينامو ينتج حقل مغناطيسى قوى داخل الدينامو مما يصعب من عملية الدوران بحث لا يمكن تدويره باليد ولا بالرياح .يمكن التقليل من كمية التحريض الكهربائى حتى يساعدك على الدوران و لكن يكون على حساب كمية الكهرباء الناتجة . ولهادا ادا اردت تحقيق هده الفكرة فيجب عليك تصميم مروحه تدوير كبيرة و ربط مركز الدوران ب مضاعف السرعة كما هو معمول به فى مولدات الرياح العملاقة . شــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا لك .


----------



## اسامة عبابنة (28 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي مراد
كل عام وانتم بخير
اشكرك على الرد والتوضيح ولكن من كلامك ولاسف اتوقع ان فكرتي فشلت حيث انها تتطلب امكانيات معينة ... واعتقد ان توفيرها صعب ...!!!!
على كل حال اشكرك على الرد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## انس زهير الشمايله (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا واالله ابحث عن نفس الفكره لسببان 
الاول : ارتفاع سعر الكهرباء والضريبه وملحقاتها 
الثاني : اني ممكن اسكن او ابني في منطقه بعيده عن الكهرباء 
الخلا صه شو في حلول معقوله وهل هذه الفكره غير مقبوله كلياً ام تكون الكهرباء ضعيفه او غير كافيه
ارجو التوضيح 
جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ العزيز / أسامة
أرجو أن تبحث على الانترنت فى مجال دوارة الرياح ذات المحور الرأسى 
(VAWT) وسوف تجد تصميمات وأفكار متعددة فى تصميم دوارة الرياح 
أما عن الدرسة النظرية فأنصحك بدراسة موضوعات مقدمة من الزملاء بالمنتدى 
تجده على الرابط : أنواع تربينات الرياح : 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t79308.html
والرابط : الآلية الميكانيكية لتصميم العنفة الريحية : 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103919.html
والرابط : حساب الطاقة الكهربائية المولدة من طاقة الرياح :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t104011.html
والرابط : Dynamic Model of Wind Turbine Generatorshttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103919.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t108335.html
والرابط : تجارب مميزة في مجال بدائل الطاقة (لأطفال المدارس) والتوعية العامة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t21389.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t108335.html


----------



## solarpower (9 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الاخ الكريم تحية وبعد... في مثل شعبي عنا بسورية يقول شراء العبد ولا تربايته فالاخوة الصينين قدموا لنا كل شيء وبارخص الاسعار وهناك عنفات ريحية صغيرة تبدأ من 100 wلاحتياج الانارة واذا اردت ان تصنعها بنفسك ستلكلفك اضعاف سعرها اما بالنسبة للتدفئة فيلزمك عنفة من 5 kw وصاعدا تيارها 220فولت او 380فولت .....على فكرة انا اعمل في هذا المجال وموجود عندي حاليا عنفات 300 واط و500واط ...تفضل بزيارة عنوان اول دولة عربية تصنع عنفات ريحية في الصفحة التالية وشكرا لك


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (13 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخي اسامة ممتازة فكرتك.. وتعتبر 50% انجزتة واتمنى منك المحاولة مرة اخرى .
وكلام الاخ مراد ممتاز جدا لفكرتك ويطورها تابع موظوعه ,,
علماً اخي الكريم ان عندي فكرة مثل فكرتك ولاكن ابحث عن توربينات عملاقة في هذا المجال


----------



## hamlet_2006 (2 أغسطس 2009)

مرحبا جميعا 

تعلمت منذ صغري أن نجاح مشروع ما بنسبة 2% فهذا يعني إني نجحت بنسبة 80% 

والسبب هو محاولتي بدون يأس 


عزيزي أسامة أشكر لك جهدك الوفير في طرح مشروعك ومشاكله التي بأعتقادي انها مشاكل الجميع 


فأنا عملت نفس المشروع بالضبط لكني 

علمته بشكل أصغر قليلاً 


يعني أستخدمت :-

1- داينمو دراجة هوائية 12 فولت 

2- مروحة ذات الثلاث أجنحة بقطر 25 سنتمتر 

3 - بطارية ups 1200 


المشاكل التي واجهتني هي : -

1- عدد دورات المروحة غير مستقرة 

2- الفولتيه قليلة بحيث فولت اعلى حد 7 فولت وادنى حد 1.1 فولت 



ولكني ولحد الىن ومنذ ثلاث اسابيع لم يصيبني اليأس في تنفيذ هذا المشروع 

لأني وبصراحة مصمم على أن أكمله وبشكل صارم 



أخواني 


انا بأعتقادي ومن خلال تجربتي 

نحتاج لمثل هكذا مشروع الآتي : 

مروحة كبيرة القطر وداينمو بديل لداينمو السيارة او الدراجة الهوائية 


لأن الأثنان معاً لا يستطيعا توفير 12 - 13 فولت وهذه مشكلة بحد ذاتها 

لأننا نحتاج الى أقل فولتيه ممكنة وهي : 12 فولت 




أخي أسامة 

نصيحتي لك لا تيأس 


لأني أعمل معك في هذا المشروع فدعنا نتعاون معاً هنا وفي هذه الصفحة لتبادل المعلومات 





مودتي 


سيف


----------



## fagrelsabah (3 أغسطس 2009)

اسامة عبابنة قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء في هذا الملتقى الرائع
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ...






السلام عليكم اخى الكريم 

ومعذرة لم التفت الى موضوعك لاننى كنت مشغول فى تلك لفترة 

ولكن موضوعك ناجح 100% 

وكل ما تريده هو بعض المعلومات الفنية والهندسية 

ونظرا لان موضوعك حيوى جدا 
وهام جاد 

فاضع لك الحلول على مراحل لانه يحتاج منى بعض الوقت لشؤحه باسلوب مبسط 

حتى يستطيع فهمه كل من ليست له علاقة بامور الكهرباء او الهندسة 

ولعل ان يرزقنا الله دعوة مستجابه من احد المنتفعين بهذا العلم


----------



## اسامة عبابنة (4 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز fagrelsabah 
الصراحة ابهرتني جدا جدا جدا باسلوبك الرائع في الشرح وبالمعلومات التي تمتلكها
الله يجزيك الخير وشكرا للاجابة الشافية والوافية


----------



## وضاح اليافعي (5 أغسطس 2009)

اخونا اسامه نشكرك عللى جهودك ونرجو ان تتحفنا بمزيدا من الابتكارات والاختراعات 
وشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## mtak (14 سبتمبر 2009)

متابع باهتمام شديد
و متحمس للموضوع


----------



## الساحر (14 سبتمبر 2009)

انا عندي مشاركة 
- عدد المرواح تعتمد علي قوة المولد و سرعة الرياح
-بامكانك استعمال حتي ثلاثة بطاريات ...........تعتمد علي توصيل البطارية ببعضها اي يمكن عمل بطارية كبيرة جدا بتوصيل البطاريات مع بعضها
-النقطة الثالثة ........المدفئة تسحب طاقة كبيرة جدا ......تعتمد علي الطاقة التي تريد توليدها
-اكيد يجب ان يدور المزلد بتجاه واحد ........علما بان هناك مولدات تولد بتجاهين بس الاغلب اتجاه واحد
- التوصيل علي التوالي الموجب الاولي بموجب الثانية وسالب الاولي بسالب الثانية..........................اما التوصيل علي التوازي فانه يكون ان تربط كافة البطاريات مع بعضها الموجب البطاريتين مع بعضهم والسالبين مع بعضهم. والله اعلم


----------



## Aleya (22 سبتمبر 2009)

هذا الخبر من جريدة محلية اماراتية حول تجربة طاقة الرياح في الامارات أردت مشاركتكم بالخبر.

Pilot project aims to prove a point
Vesela Todorova ,Last Updated: April 16. 2009 9:52AM UAE / April 16. 2009 5:52AM GMT 

The first wind-powered electricity generating system in the UAE is being tested in Sharjah. Charles Crowell for The National The sceptics said it could not be done – that the wind in the UAE did not blow hard enough to generate electricity.

Sharjah’s Electricity and Water Authority (SEWA) has set out to debunk that theory with an experimental project that taps the power of the wind and is expected to produce enough clean energy to meet the demands of a small building in the authority’s compound in Halwan.
The UAE’s first wind-driven electricity generating system operates with a little help from an element in plentiful supply in this part of the world: sunshine. It is piloted by SEWA in tandem with Global Engineering Systems, a private company based in the emirate, and is part of a larger initiative to investigate how renewable energy can help lessen the environmental impact of the UAE’s increasing demand for power.
One area of immediate concern for the Sharjah authorities is escalating electricity consumption in public buildings. Government departments in the emirate do not pay for power and water, and their energy use is an increasing cause for concern.

“The power consumption of public buildings is getting higher,” said Othman Surour Almas, head of maintenance and planning at SEWA. “We are not going to meet demand if we continue like this.”
Mr Almas said Dr Sheikh Sultan bin Mohammed Al Qassimi, the Ruler of Sharjah, “wants a clean city and clean energy”.

There are also the UAE’s international environmental commitments to consider. “We have signed the Kyoto Protocol. It is mandatory now to look for clean energy,” said Mr Almas, who is also a member of a national committee on renewable energy.

The UAE is a lot less windy than countries like the Netherlands and Denmark, where reliable winds account for a fifth of the energy being used. These countries, along with others in Europe and North America, have invested heavily in energy-producing farms, where large wind turbines generate hundreds of megawatts of electricity. The big turbines need winds of at least seven metres a second to operate efficiently. The UAE’s average wind speed is no higher than 5.5 metres a second, but this is enough for small-capacity generators, also known as micro windmills. These can function efficiently at wind speeds of as little as four metres per second.
“Micro wind fills a gap left by the large turbines,” said P Ravindrenath, director of Unitron Energy Systems, an Indian company that supplied the 3.3-kilowatt turbine for the Sharjah project.

Last week, Mr Ravindrenath was in Sharjah for the installation of his company’s micro wind turbine, and, with average wind speeds higher in this region than in India, he is enthusiastic about the potential of the GCC market.
“Today you have cheap energy compared to other countries. But the actual electricity production cost is much higher,” he said, pointing out that electricity is subsidised in the UAE and other parts of the Gulf. 

Companies involved in producing clean energy have been pushing for subsidies and other measures to help develop the market in the UAE and regulations are being discussed to make it easier for renewable energy sources to compete with cheaper but less environmentally friendly fossil fuels. However, clean energy technology is still viewed with suspicion by some, and there are no regulations that allow the energy to be fed into the main electricity grid and sold to the UAE’s power authorities. The Sharjah project’s success will be judged largely by its performance over the summer.
The new system in the SEWA compound, which is complemented by a 300-watt solar panel, will power a small building as well as a street light, said Benji George, regional manager for group business development at Global Engineering Systems, the company that persuaded the power authority to test the project.

“The building is very small but it is good as an experiment and as a model for people to see,” said Mr Almas.
As with most projects using renewable energy, this one was coupled with efficiency measures to reduce the building’s consumption. Simple measures such as installing a new LCD computer monitor and more efficient lighting reduced the energy needs of the building from 9,996 watts a day to 5,500 watts, said Mr George.

The electricity is generated by a single turbine, 4.65 metres in diameter, installed on top of a nine-metre pole.


----------



## حنين سليمان (26 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخ اسامة
انا طالبة في الجامعة و ادرس هندسة كهربائية في السنة الاخيرة و مشروعي التخرج حول هذا الموضوع 
ارجو ان تبلغني اذا قمت ب تطبيق هذه الفكرة وهل اشتغل هذا النظام ام لا لانني اعمل على هذه الفكرة ولكن ب المراحل الاولى و شكرا


----------



## lolmar (1 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اطاعت على الموضوع وانا اقوم بشكل جدي بالبحث فيه وكنت اتابع محاضرات لدكتور هندي 
تجد محاضراته هنا:
www.learnerstv.com
هذا اولا
اما انا عندي كثير من الملاحظات المهمة
اولها ان انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية من الرياح يعتبر غير معتمد عليه لذا اذا اردنا ان ننتج الطاقة من اللرياح يجب علينا ان نتأكد من مصدر اخر للطاقة يعمل بالتوازي مع نظامنا هذا
ثانيا: هناك دراسات طبوغرافيه يجب ان نقوم بها للموقع، والمواقع انواع:
off shore 
on shore
near shore
الولدات المستخدمة هي induction generator
لانه لا يتطلب سرعة ثابته وعدة مزايا تجعله مفضل على غيره من المولدات
يتطلب ايضا gear box -مسننات- كما اقترحت يا اسامه وهو محول للسرعة
والسرعات تختلف من 1000-1500 rpm دوره لكل دقيقه حسب المولد
هناك تصميم معين للريش
هناك متحكمات لتوافق اتجاه الريح مع الريش او المراوح في حاله الطلب على زيادة السرعة او لمخالفتها في حالة الإبطاء، من هذه المتحكمات:
pitch control: وهي مسئوله عن حركة المراوح مع زاوية سقوط الريح
yaw control: وهي مسؤلة عن حركة الوحدة كامله مع اتجاه الريح

وهناك عدة متحكمات أخرى

عدد ريش المروحة من 1 الى 3 فقط هو الافضل
هناك حساب لسرعة المراوح بالنسبة لسرعة الرياح يسمى
tip speed ratio (TSR) referred as Lamda
منها بحسابها نستطيع حساب اعلى طاقة ممكن انتاجها وحسابات اخرى قد اساعد اي احد بها

اردت يا اخي اسامة ان اضعك على الطريق الصحيح حتى لا يذهب جهدك هباء
فالعمل بالطرق العلميه والبدء حيث انتهى الآخرون هو اسلم طريقه للعمل
اذهب الى الموقعع المذكور وسيبدأ بك من الصفر
وبالمناسبه انا ايضا من الاردن وادرس بآخر سنة - هندسة قوى كهربائية-
لطلب اي مساعدة فقط راسلني على الرسائل الخاصة
وانت ايضا اخت حنين


----------



## hesham20005 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## حسن59 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

لكل مجتهد نصيب


----------



## حسن59 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*   من اجل اللحاق بركب التقدم العلمى العالمى
نناشد الاخوة الاعضاء وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب​​ نرجو مساعدتنا على انشاء مركز صغير لبحوث الطاقة النظيفة يلجا اليه المخترعين من جميع انحاء الوطن العربى لتنفيذ اختراعاتهم واجراء الابحاث ونرجو من كل من لديه امكانية مراسة رجال الاعمال او مراسلة جهات اجنبية لها اهتمام بهذا الموضوع.. ان يساعدنا لتنفيذ هذا المشروع

للمراسلة :
ملتقى المهندسين العرب_قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة​انظر. موضوع تنفيذ المستحيل. قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة.​​*​


----------



## عماد منذر (18 فبراير 2010)

هذه بعض المواقع التي ربما تساعد على الطلاع على هذا الموضوع المهم (تكوين فكرة بسيطة عن آلية العمل و المكونات )www.windpower.com www.how stuff works.com


----------



## ساجد3 (18 فبراير 2010)

دينامو السيارة غير ناجح ولكن كفكرة جيدة انظر الى النموذج الذي صنعته
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t180487.html


----------



## المرهون (14 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم فكره ممتازه لاكن تنقصك بعض الامور ( ان تضع كتف او مايقال كتوت للمعالجة وليس هذا الماطور الذى يعمل بالحث ) الطريقه الثانيه وهى زيادة السرعه عن طريقة التروس واثالثه خازن قد يكون مثل اليو بى اس مثلا خازن للطاقه وهذه تستلم من البطاريه 12 فولت وتحولها الى 220 كهرباءفطالما تكون البطاريات اكثر يكون التيار عندك اطولللعلم ان دور الكتف ضرورى فى هذه الدوره للحفاض على امتلاء البطاريات بالشحن وباالتالى اعطائك من 3 الى 4 امبير تقريبا بدون ستارت يعنى اى ماطور فيه ستارت لايفلح فى التشغيل حتى وان كان امبير واحد( مثال) تلفاز او اناره او ماشابه ذالك بدون ستارت الا ان اكثرت من البطاريات والامر يطول فى هذا الشرح اخى الكريم انما هذا موجز وشكراللمنتدى ولكم


----------



## ابو سكوت (14 أبريل 2010)

الاخ الفاضل اسامه انا اعمل على نفس الموضوع ( طاقة الرياح) منذ فتره وللتغلب على بعض المشاكل فكرت استخدم شاحن بطاريه صغير وجهاز inverter يحول من 12 فولت الى 220 فولت (1000وات مثلا) وبطارية سياره مشحونه مسبقا ويتم تغذية المحول من البطاريه وتشغيل الشاحن من المحول ليعوض الفاقد من شحن البطاريه (ذلك يستهلك جزء يسير من ال 1000 وات واستغل الباقى فى الاناره مثلا ارجو من حضراتكم مناقشة الفكره وامكانية تحقيقها وهل لو نجحت يمكن 
رفعها الى قيم اكبر من ذلك


----------



## ibrahimabugabal (15 أبريل 2010)

اخواني عندي ملفات pdf عن تربينات الرياح 850ك وات ولكنني لا أعرف كيف تنزيل هذة الملفات ممكن تشرحوا لي كيفية تنزيلها على الموقع وشكرا[email protected]


----------



## ابو زبن (23 أبريل 2010)

شكراً لكم..وانا عندي نفس المشروع...وعندي مشاكل لراسي ههههه


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (2 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## سعد صادق نصيف (3 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخي العزيز أتمنى أن تزودني بمعلومات عن استخدام الرياح لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية وشكرا [email protected]


----------



## احمد بخيت (4 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
انا قسم كهرباء قوي وكنا مشتركين مع قسم ميكانيكا قوي في عمل توربينه رياح والحمد لله نجحنا في عمل المشروع 
المشروع محتاج درايه كامله بالتصميم من الناحيه الميكانيكيه والكهربيه 
من الناحيه الميكانيكه ازاي تعمل الريشه بميل معين كمان لو سرعه الهوا اتغيرت هتعمل ايه كمان لو اتجاه الهواء اتغير هتعمل ايه ؟
من الناحيه الكهربيه 
مع تغير السرعه هيقل سرعه الshaft بتاع الgenerator وكده الكهربا ممكن تزيد او تقل يعني لازم تعمل حسابك 
كمان لازم تعمل دايره تحكم في الخرج 
فيه مشاكل كتير في المشروع ده بس طبعا ليها حلول 
انا عندي المشروع كاملا لو اي حد محتاجه ممكن يديني الام اس ان بتاعه وانا ابعتهوله هو مشروع صغير بس اكيد هيفيد 
وشكرا جزيرا


----------



## hasan alkaissy (1 يناير 2011)

موضوع جميل وفكرة حلوة بس يراد محاولات اولا لازم تزيد السرعة عن طريق التروس بحيث تكون بين 10 الى 15 فولت ويمكن ان تربط زينر دايود 12 فولت لكي تحصل على 12 فولت لا اكثر يعني عندما تكون اقصى سرعة وصارت الفولتية 20 فولت انت تحصل على 12 فولت ويمكن توصيلها الى بطارية 12 فولت ايضا باتجاه واحد اي ان البطارية لاترجع الى الدينمو لان الداينمو فيه كارت يحتوي على دايودات تمنع رجوع التيار وبالمناسبة الداينمو لايحتاج الى اثارة من مصدر خارجي لان ملفات الحث مربوطة على التوازي مع الارميجر اي اثارة ذاتية خلاصة كل ماعليك ان تحصل على مروحة بحجم مناسب وسرعة كافية وتوصل الى بطارية للشحن ويو بي اس لتحويل الكهرباء الى 220 فولت حاول ان ان تبدا بتجربة صغيرة مثلا 150 الى 300 واط ستكون تجربة حلوة ومتكلف كثير وان شاء الله بالتوفيق .


----------



## hasan alkaissy (1 يناير 2011)

اضافة صغيرة داينمو السيارة فية ايضا مثبت فولتية يكون ملحق معه او داخله تبقه فقط السرعة لازم تجرب التروس .


----------



## قصد محمد (5 يناير 2011)

جزاك اله خيرا اخىولكن هناك قصور بسيط فى الدائرة وهى انها تحتاج الى inverter فى النهاية قبل الدخول للمنزل لان المنزل يعمل على 220 فولت متردد وليس مستمر وبعد ذلك تحتاج الى محول رافع الجهد من 14 الى 220 فولت 
الا اذا كنت سوف تستخدمه فى بعض التطبيقات البسيطة التى قد تحتاج الى تيار مستمر مثل لمبة صغيرة جهد 12 فولت وسخان كهربى او اى شئ مثل هذا


----------



## hasan alkaissy (14 يناير 2011)

*Ups*

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم تحتاج فقط ups المستخدم في الحاسبات او اي انفيرتر يحول الى ac 220 ولمن انت كبداية جرب على ups لانة متوفر ورخيص الثمن تقريبا 30 دولار يعطيك 3 امبير او اقل قليلا لوكن بالنسبة للداينمو عند التحميل او سحب تيار منه سوف يحتاج الى عزم اكبر للتحريك .


----------



## ban2009ban (22 يناير 2011)

يااخي صاحب الموضوع 
ارى ان الموضوع هو تضييعة وقت والامر كله غير مجدي اقتصاديا
اذا اردت الاقتصاد في استهلاك الكرباء فهذا امر كبير ولااتوقع انه مجدي على مستوى الافراد
فمثلا انت تريد تدفئة اقتصادية لمنزلك فهذه غير مجدية بطريقة طاقة الريح التي وصفتها مع اعجاب الاخرين فيها وثنائهم عليك.
اعتقد انك لو استعملت طاقة التسخين الشمسي بتغطية انابيب سوداء بالواح زجاجية وتسليك البيت من الداخل بحيث تمرر المياه الدافئة خلالها لتدفئة الغرف لهو اجدى وارخص من طريقتك التي شرحتها .
ولي راي في هذا الموضوع ساحاول شرحه في موضوع مستقل .
ارجو المتابعة 
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## Abu Ahmad 11 (8 فبراير 2011)

dear brothers
I agree with you all, but try to make an gear box that can transfer the small wind power to a big function via the gear box it is just like the gear box in the car,,,in other words you need to make the wind power 10 time bigger så you can modified this mechanical problem.....
Allah ceep you all safe
Abu Ahmad 11


----------



## COCl2 (10 فبراير 2011)

انظر هنا http://www.instructables.com/id/7-Foot-Axial-Flux-Wind-Turbine[FONT=&quot]/[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## المقدسي2011 (11 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## ameenmasri (15 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أنا اسمي محمد الامين مصري و أنا أعيش حالياً بالامارات 
اعزائي المشاركين 
ان استخدام طاقة الرياح من الكهرباء ممكن و متوفر بيسرة ان شاء الله قريباً 
أنا أعمل مع مخترع عربي سوري اسمه ماهر صباغ و قد قدم تقنية جديدة كلياً و متطورة بكثير عن التقنية الحالية المستخدمة و هي مسجلة ببراءة محمية في سورية ونعمل على تسجيلهاحول العالم ,
لكن التمويل و عقبة اقناع المستثمرين بأن هناك مخترعين عرب يتفوقون بتقنيتهم و أفكارهم هي التي تمنع المشروع من الخروج للعلن فمن يرغب بالمشاركة بالمشروع من أفكار أو استثمار أو حتى بالدعاء للعرب لنا بالتفوق فيلراسلني أو يراسل السيد ماهر على فايس بوك ممكن ameen masri ,و أنا أعمل حالياً محاسب في شركة مقاولات
كل الشكر


----------



## عباس احمد الشمري (24 يونيو 2011)

الاخ العزيز
لايمكن تشغيل اي جهاز كهربائي في المنزل من خلال فولتيه البطاريه الا اذا تم ربط جهاز تحويل التيار من مستمر الى متناوب .........اخي يجب ان لاتصاب بالاحباط مع شكري وامتناني


----------



## ملك الشات (6 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر لك اخ اسامه وبارك الله بيك استمر في مشروعك والله يوفقك اخي


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (20 أغسطس 2011)

اسامة عبابنة قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء في هذا الملتقى الرائع
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى .... واقول ذلك بكل اسف .... لانني وجدت هذا المنتدى واحببتة واحببت المواضيع الموجودة فية:75:.
> اخواني انا لا مهندس ولا علاقة لي بالكهرباء والهندسة سوى حبي وتعلقي بها كهواية اعشقها:19:
> ...


 الفكرة صحيحة ولكن الشيء المهم لديك حاليا هي المروحة ، يجب تصميمها بحجم أكبر أي ريشة طويلة وعدد معين من الريش ، كي تستفيد من اقل سرعة للهواء .
واتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح وأعتذر عن التقصير لأن هذا كل ما قرأته وأعرفه عن الموضوع .


----------



## عبد الملك1 (10 مارس 2012)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------

